# I'm new and terrified *



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello I'm Christine.
Have just discovered this website today whilst having the morning from hell and it seems like a godsend.
I'm just starting out on ICSI treatment at Newcastle Centre for Life. Started nasal spray yesterday. I need treatment because partner had vasectomy reversal which has been unsuccessful. There don't seem to be any problems with me.
I'm just so scared about everything- whether I'm doing the spray right- it keeps running down my nose! then whether they'll get any sperm from partner and of course whether the whole thing will work. I'm so negative and don't know how to become positive. 
I feel like I cry all the time and no-one seems to really understand although of course friends and family are supportive.

It's such a relief- is that the right word? to find out that people feel the same as me.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello and welcome to ff i have never had icsi but im sure there will bve others in the group that will have been in your situation it is a very frightening process but im sure u will find al the help you need on here if you would like to talk please feel free to send me a personal message hugs ema xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Christine

A very warm welcome to FF, you have come to the right place for meeing like minded peeps (soon to be friends) and so much support.  I haven't personally had ICSI but have gone through 2 complete cycles of IVF and it is very naturalto feel apprehensive throughout the process but do try to relax as much as you can, rest when you are able t.

Wishing you much luck.  

Jennie
  x


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Christine, 

I'm fairly new to ff myself having found the site in a desperate search for information during my first IVF cycle back in June/July. 

Through work we've been doing something called "Mindfulness" and I've found it really helped me relax and stay positive.  The key message is that your body can't tell the different between thoughts and reality, so if you think negative thoughts your body can have a physical reaction to them, even though they're not real.  So don't carry the stress of a failed cycle until it's actually happened, as the physical manefestation of that stress could be detremental to the outcome. 

Basically, appreciate the here and now, as you overcome each hurdle appreciate that, and try not to think about negative outcomes until if and when they happen.  Meditation can help - I don't mean sitting crossed legged and chanting but just sitting for as little as 5 minutes a day, alone, in peace, breathing deeply and thinking about nothing other than your breath.  If your mind wonders, that's fine and perfectly normal, just bring it back to your breath.

I don't think I'm explaining it very well but I hope you see what I'm trying to say.  Although our cycle failed, I managed to stay pretty relaxed and optomistic (apart from a few dark days) thanks in part to being mindful. 

ooh another point, if you find you're not getting on with the spray (I didn't as it gave me really bad hayfever type symptoms which effected the absorbtion) you can have the same drug in one daily injection.  Far easier!!

Good luck with your cycle, and keep talking, it really does help!

Seana x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi CB75,

  Welcome to fertility friends its a great site for advice and support.

     with you treatment    


                        Strawberries x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Christine,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck with the ICSI.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Mousie (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Christine,

I started a cycle of ICSI around this time last year and I remember worrying if I'd used the nasal spray correctly and if I'd be able to inject myself (I couldn't DH had to do it for me).  My advice is just take each appointment and part of the treatment step by step.  All the drugs and proceedures do seem a little daunting at first, but it's amazing how soon they're over and done with.  I hope you're successful - here's lots of babydust for good luck!     

love Mousie


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Christine and a big welcome to the site. You really have come to the right place for support and love and help when you need it.

I think all the other girls have given you some very good advice. Just take one step at a time and try not to worry about the future, it'll come soon enough. There's often some liquid runs out of your nose after sniffing, don't worry.

Perhaps you'd like to join other ladies who are going through treatment at the same time as you, so you can share all the ups and downs and get some reassurance that everyone's feeling the same as you. Here's a cycle buddies thread, click on the link and then just post to say hello, I'm sure you'll get a warm welcome from everyone.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97247.135

Good luck with your cycle,

Claire x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Christine, welcoem to Fertility Friends. 

The others have given you some wonderful advice. That old nasal spray is a dodgy one! I always worried I hadn't sniffed right but was told, if you can taste it, you've done it ok. After a while you'll develop a "technique".

It is only natural to feel frightened, anxious and worried during your first cycle. You have so many ifs buts and maybes hanging over you that it is almost overwhelming.

I think it would be a great help for you to join the cycle buddies as Claire has suggested. You will meet ladies going through the same thing at the same time as you, many of them on their first cycle too. It can be very reassuring to share your journey in this way.

Here's a few links to areas of the boards where you will get the most appropriate support:

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Good luck!

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *christine* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm feeling so much better. Thank you for such wonderful advice. I've had acupunture this week, been to the gym and swimming. Just generally feel better and I put that down mainly to talking to people in same position.
Hope I'll be able to offer good advice too.
Oh and I'm getting a bit better with my spray. Yippee!
Christine x


----------



## Angelic (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Christine,

Hope that you are well and getting on good with the treatment.

I am also from Newcastle and have been to the centre of life and have been recommended ICSI but have not started treatment yet.

I hope that you have every success with your treatment and I eagerly await some good news from you.

If you want a chat drop me a message.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
I'm new to the site too and finding it hard, especially as I now have 2 pregnant younger sisters (which I just can't deal with right now!).  One thing I have started and personally am finding useful (I think I saw it on here actually) are some hypnotherapy CDs - www.natalhypnotheraphy.co.uk, they seem to have some really good reviews from respected medical professionals and I think they are good.  They are very positive and also help you to relax.  They are around £16 each and the service from them is excellent, they arrived the next day.  

Best of luck with your treatment, haven't had experience if ICSI but it is all very daunting and I check everything with the clinic as I don't want to get anything wrong, I ask questions all the time and our treatment is relatively simple! 
Best wishes Tiny


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey CB75 and Angelic

Welcome to FF

Come join us on the new easties boards - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107398.0 (its within the location boards )

hugs

xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Christine, welcome to FF 

so pleased you have found us, you are among friends who truely understand how you feel now   good luck for this icsi  

pam xx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

I just wanted to say   and welcome i hope you get everything you dream of xxxxxxxxx Good luck with treatment


----------

